

Better Place's Automated Electric Car Battery Swap Station - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/05/better-place-electric-car-battery-swap-video-demonstration-japan.php

======
ryanwaggoner
This is interesting, but I cannot bring myself to believe that this is
actually going to come to market.

